# Problem



## Ismariel (15. Mai 2012)

Hi@all,
einigen scheint es aufgefallen sein oder selbst, den Fehler zu bekommen.

Nachdem ich am 12 und 14 den Downloader runtergeladen habe auch den, beta Ordner gelöscht habe ich es versucht.

Habe das Verzeichnis ausgesucht bin auf installieren gegangen und, dann kam die Meldung während der Installtion trat ein Fehler auf bitte kontaktieren sie den support .

Hab ich gemacht aber anscheind ist da alles besetzt hoffe Blizz, arbeitet an einer Lösung.

Sogar im Blizz Forum schreiben schon User, das es sogar mit der Cd net funzt der selbe Fehler auftaucht.

Habt ihr den gleichen Fehler wenn ja wie habt ihr ihn behoben??


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Mai 2012)

Moderation: Flames entfernt


----------

